# Knick Notes (NYK vs HOU),,,



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

A couple of things about tonights game....

1.) I think the main reason we lost this game was the result of piss poor substitutions. Can anyone explain to me why Danilo was on the bench until the finals 2 minutes of the game and down 7? You would think having the best 3 point shooter in the league on the floor would be a good idea when your playing from behind. I personally could care less about mismatch concerns caused from the Rockets playing both Brooks and Lowry down the stretch. As much as both of those players are lightening bolts on the floor, our taller lineup featuring Wilson at the 2 and Jefferies playing help is a very effective unit defensively against fast-paced teams. Of course the lineup would force the Rockets to shoot from the perimeter but Lowry has never been a particularly good perimeter shooter; let him beat us that way.

2.) We played a solid game but it really shows just how much Al Harrington means too our team. Clyde Drexler mentioned the absence of a go-to player offensively on the Knicks, which was the case for our team in the 2nd half.

3.) Rick Adelman is a hell of a coach and my pick for coach of the year.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're right but....*

This is one of those games when they forgot what style they win with. They got beat off the boards badly and they gave up too many inside baskets. On offense, they got sticky hands and went one on one. They assisted on less than half their baskets. Ugly ball. JJ killed us on both ends. Shot 52% and lost. Love Lowry.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You're right but....*



alphaorange said:


> This is one of those games when they forgot what style they win with. They got beat off the boards badly and they gave up too many inside baskets. On offense, they got sticky hands and went one on one. They assisted on less than half their baskets. Ugly ball. JJ killed us on both ends. Shot 52% and lost. Love Lowry.


Either case we can make, Danilo SHOULD have been in the game. Its obvious that he's the better rebounder compared to Robinson. To be perfectly honest, I don't think Houston's game is significantly different from our own. Yeah their offense is a bit more structured but both teams look to score the ball in transition using a non-traditional lineup and both teams have become solid defensively from being able to switch and not lose anything in terms of lateral quickness.

On the contrary, I think Jared Jefferies helped keep us in the game. The guy has really evolved into one of the best defensive players in the league and is certainly no longer than handicap offensively he once was. In fact, he had a pretty solid offensive game. He also kept Landry in check, which is no easy task; that dude's a baller.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re-watch Twinkie*

Jeffries got eaten alive this game. He missed 5...count 'em..5!! bunnies. That's 10 automatic points plus his damn bad FT shooting. He didn't even slow down his guy this game. Bad game..very bad game for JJ.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Re-watch Twinkie*



alphaorange said:


> Jeffries got eaten alive this game. He missed 5...count 'em..5!! bunnies. That's 10 automatic points plus his damn bad FT shooting. He didn't even slow down his guy this game. Bad game..very bad game for JJ.


I don't recall those misses unless they occurred in the 1st half, which I wasn't able to watch with my broadband kicking up. I do know that the guy shot 4-10 from the field, which is solid considering what he once was as a player. Aside from a failed 3-point play attempt he got off a Landry foul down the stretch, I don't recall him screwing up at all offensively. Defensively, I recall him cover both Battier who shot 2-7 from the field and Landry who before catching fire was 1-6 from the field.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah JJ had a rough game no doubt about it. We really need to dump him sometime this year.

I also dont know why Gallo didnt play more in the fourth twinkie.....


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

We're going to have to agree to disagree about JJ. I'll see the game again to see if I just glossed over his play but we were up by quite a bit when he was in the game and lost the lead when he sat down; that much I do recall. 

And I got to wonder whether it was prudent to keep Hughes benched for this entire game. There likely would have been some rust to his game offensively but could have played a big role defensively in countering HOU's small ball back-court of Lowry and Brooks. Had we at least been able to contain Lowry for a few more possessions, we would have won this game. With Harrington out, I belive we should have a few Hughes sightings (as opposed to Landry)to provide more defense in our back-court and hopefully some scoring.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually,,,*

JJ missed 4 bunnies and 2 jumpers(long). All his points were under the hoop. He did have a nice followup dunk. He also guarded (by assignment only) the guards, some of the game. Look, I like JJ, but he was bad.

Hughes has not been good defensively this year and he would have been destroyed by these guys quickness. TD would have been a better choice.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

After the first half the Knicks only played 6 players (Bender dont count b/c he is not familiar to his teammates or the players in the league. plus his 6 minutes before the half had no affect in the game other than giving a teammate rest.). 

The Houston Rockets played 9 players before halftime. 

The Knicks actually played a 6-man rotation vs a Rockets 9-man rotation in this game which lead to the Knicks scoring 17 points to Rockets 27 points in the final quarter for a Rockets 105-96 win. 

Trevor Ariza was used as a guard in this game (to help Battier defend Chandler & Gallo) while his side-kick run n gun backcourt Brooks & Lowry ran the Knicks out of gas. 
Do u think the Knicks got tired after the first 36 minutes of the game? 
The 4th qtr. 17-27 sure look like it. 

*P.S.*
The reason why I prefererd hiring Rick Carlisle instead of celebrity coach Danmtoni. 

*Mavericks Team Report*
“It hurts, but you've got to be able to win with the rest of those guys that are dressed, so no excuses there.”
- Coach Rick Carlisle, on the Mavericks losing to Utah without Josh Howard and Drew Gooden.


----------

